# 
,      ?   ,        ,  ,      ?      .    :  ,    .   9.00 01.12.06   18.00 31.12.06., ?   .                .   .
    ,        .

----------


## _

3  2005 . N -09-22/257

         .
    21.11.96 N 129- "  " (. 2 . 9)      ,     ,        .
 N 3 "   ",      28.11.97 N 78     ,  ,                ,       ,       (, ,     ,   ),    .
                       . *          .         ,          ().*
       ,       ,        .
  " "       ,       .         ,        ,   .
 ,         .     -  (  "  "            ,      29.07.98 N 34)       ,   ,            ,     .




..

----------


## _

:     .       .          .
          .
             1-      ?
          ?

:



 20  2006 . N 03-03-04/1/129

   -         ,    ,       ,   .
   . 1 . 252     ( - )               (  ,  . 265 , ),  () .
      ,      .
     ,  ,       .      ,      ,    .
  . 1 . 11  ,    ,       ,   ,    ,        .
   . 9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  "      ,     ,        ,  ,       ,    ,    .
 N 3 "   ",      28.11.1997 N 78              ,       ,       (, ,     ,   ),       .
   ,           ,      - ,       ,  . 2 . 9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ",  :
)  ;
)   ;
)  ,     ;
)   ;
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    .
           ,           .
  ,          ,  - , ,   ,    ,     .
                 , , ,   ,            - .                     .         .
 ,   ,  ,           ,        - .



 - 
..
20.02.2006

----------

*_*,       .   ,      .  ,     ,        03.02.06 03-03-04/2/23.

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,     ,        03.02.06 03-03-04/2/23.


   ,          ,              ,    ...
,            ???      ?

----------


## Larky

> ,      .


  ,     ,      ...      ,   ...

----------

.    .3   
  ,    /,  ,     /,  , . .      .

----------

,      .  :Smilie:      ,    ?

----------


## Julikosha

. 
  ,     ,     . 
    ,       ,   :  - .     .
    -    ?
     ,   ?      ?      , .

----------


## NATALIA76

,              ,  ,                  ,          ,    ,    .  -

----------


## Julikosha

> ,              ,  ,                  ,          ,    ,    .  -



   ?)    ,   , ..

----------

> ?)    ,   , ..


   "  ",      .

----------



----------

> . 
>   ,     ,     . 
>     ,       ,   :  - .     .
>           ?
>      ,   ?      ?      , .


         .( .)        .         - (     )+ 25%,     2  ,+5%    (   ,   ).....

----------


## vkofanov

?

----------


## mizeri

> ?


   .doc

----------

